# Live bottom mixed box 5/25



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Left Shoreline at 6 am headed out to the snapper parking lot with my 13 year old son, my dad and my wife. Only three boats on the spot when we arrived, but that soon changed. Found some good marks and figured out our drift pattern so we anchored up before the crowd arrived. Bite was steady , had to throw back a few short snapper and triggers but the mingos were tearing it up along with some nice porgies.Not a bad day for a 4 person crew! We left the hole around 10:30 and I counted 16 boats on it when we left.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of fine eat'in there! Glad you had a good time! 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Now that 's a nice box of fish!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice mix there! glad people are killing some red snapper. soon they'll eat all the mingos and porgies.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet catch!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a good day!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, thanks for the great report and pic


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Just a heads up trigger closed early


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Team REEL TIGHT said:


> Just a heads up trigger closed early


Trigger is open in state waters until June 1


----------

